# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  as we age and hit mid life. your goal ???

## kaju

As we age and hit mid life, our goals change from what our goals were when we were 20. When I was 20 My goals (aside from my career) were to be the world heavy weight boxer looking like Arnold Schwarzenegger. 25 years later I'm glad I did not follow the path to be the world heavy weight champion. I did stay in the gym the past 25 year and I never looked like Arnold. Today I just what to maintain my health and keep some strength and - YES I WILL ADMIT IT !!! I want to look good.

This brings me to my question. I would like to hear from everyone in the above 40 forum what they have to say about these questions.

1: why do you choose to use AAS?
2: What are you goals?
3: why are these your goals?
4: If you have used AAS in the past did you meet you goals?
4a: were you happy with what became from using AAS?
5: Did you ever regret using AAS?

I have used AAS many times over the years. Of course my goals of what I wanted have changed. I no longer want to look like a pro bodybuilder. Today I want to look lean (I know this part comes from diet) with good muscle tone. I did attain my goal from using AAS. I do not regret anything. here is a picture of me from after my last cycle from last summer. 

I chose to use AAS because with out them what normally takes years to attain I can do in a matter of months. But also I do not think I can attain that goal anymore because of my age without the AAS. I have these goals because I'm trying to hold onto my youth. With AAS I can do that for a short amount of time. While on AAS I walk around in a constant good mood. I feel like a teen again. Not to mention My sex drive comes back like a teen again. I walk around confident feeling like I can conquer the world. the wife like it when I'm on AAS She says I look good and says I'm in a better mood and says she enjoys the extra sex. ( she says sometimes. You know the routine - When shes in the mood)
I was extremely happy with what became. I just wish I could do it more but I know better. Which brings up another subject I will save for later. TRT
I have absolutely no regrets about using AAS. I believe the media has blown the use of AAS out of proportion. I know there are those that abuse it and I do not believe tees should ever use AAS. But they act as if using AAS is as bad as using illicit drugs such as Crack or heroin. but that is another subject for another forum so I Will digress again.

----------


## kaju

I forgot to submit the pic from last summer after the last cycle I done.

----------


## kaju

I was having a problem posting the pic but I got it figured out.

----------


## j4ever41

Yep my goals have changed and so has my body,it takes more effort now days, I used to get told all the time what till you hit 40 ( im now 43 ) and what did i do when told that i just blew it off. Like i said takes more effort now days as in everything has to be done in a smarter fashion, diet and workout program. I eat a better diet now then i ever have.

I have not used aas in about hmmm im not sure i think 2-3 years and that was some what of an experimentation for sore joints and tendons.

My goals now are to mainly drop some more bf i would not mind regaining more lost muscle but thats not main goal but i would like to slap a little more meat back on these tooth pics for legs that i have and i have been able to do that over the last few months just want a little more.

As far as why these are my goals is i know i cannot get back to where i was at few + years ago due to injury and i do not want to walk around and look like most 40 + year olds look.

When i did use aas yes i did meet my goals for the most part well the first 2 cycles were waste because i invested with very little research and was on a crap diet anyway most of my aas usage was years ago. I see the young people coming on here after they have been working a few months talking about they want to use aas and get swole, the most anabolic thing they can due is formulate a good diet.

Yes i was happy with what became of my aas usage after i educated myself and ate better diet,much better diet.

No regrets.

HAHA bro looking at your pic you even put a circle.

i feel ya on that molly hatchet

----------


## kaju

Yea I met my goal but I still had that roll of fat on my back. I dieted for about 4 months before my cycle and still didn't get rid of that fat. When I was 25 all I had to do was hit the gym and not even have to diet and I could loose weight. I boxed in three different weight divisions. I was was easy. After I hit my mid 30s I could not drop to another weight division. I had to stay in the light heavy weight division.  :Madd:

----------


## ni4ni

kaju, looking good bro- any hgh in the cycle?

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

1: why do you choose to use AAS?
....I was dumpd by my girl and all these sites abt aas really took my mind off.. it was the information and realization of what this sustance could do for me..make me more than what I am..I knew I couldnt be a huge bb type, but I could make great gains, get noticed get my mind off the ex...
2: What are you goals?
....To be somewhat huge..for some reason this yr the Arnold Expo really hit me..theres no way t o be the biggest guy..just turn your head someone is always bigger...buuuuuuuuuut now 1 of the goals is longevity, injury free..the goal this yr is to get/stay lean w/o lifting heavy..no heavy benching/squating, etc..(this yr)..I still have a desire to bench-press 500lbs.. at a safe rate of time it'll take me 2 yrs I believe to do it right..
---------in my mind--------
2a..pressing 225lbs your above average joe
2b..pressing 315lbs your above average joe gym goer
2c..pressing 405lbs your in if not tops joe elite class in your gym
2d..pressing 500lbs your in the top elite class of most gyms
(these are goal levels in my head)..jmo
3: why are these your goals?
....3aI'd rather look half-way decent for 25-30yrs then look great for 2-3 yrs..it'll be easier and prolly safe to look decent for alot of yrs..aas in the later yrs has helped me achieve this..
3b:...its always been a goal do press 500lbs..(i was benchpressing 365 at age 22 so i thot I would hit 500 by 25, haaaa, no way....btw I didnt look into the Darkside till after age 30)...
4: If you have used AAS in the past did you meet you goals?
....no/yea..goals are always changing..see above..still trying to achieving these goals
4a: were you happy with what became from using AAS?
....yea somewhat...we're always our own wrost critic right??..
5: Did you ever regret using AAS?
....no...not yet..we'll see when we're all 50-55-60-65..as of right now..no

----------


## kaju

> kaju, looking good bro- any hgh in the cycle?


Nope. That cycle was Test prop and trnn ace. eight weeks and also clen teo weeks on two weeks off to help cut fat but that part didnt work. I did loose some fat.
this summer I will do another cycle. test e. and tbol. 12 weeks. and clen two weeks on two weeks off.
This year my goal is to be a little bigger but not to big. My strenght is where I want it now with out AAS. I just want to turn heads and I love that feeling while on the gear. I love feeling like a teen again with the benifet of 45 year old wisdom. :Ccdaz:

----------


## kaju

> 1: why do you choose to use AAS?
> ....I was dumpd by my girl and all these sites abt aas really took my mind off.. it was the information and realization of what this sustance could do for me..make me more than what I am..I knew I couldnt be a huge bb type, but I could make great gains, get noticed get my mind off the ex...
> 2: What are you goals?
> ....To be somewhat huge..for some reason this yr the Arnold Expo really hit me..theres no way t o be the biggest guy..just turn your head someone is always bigger...buuuuuuuuuut now 1 of the goals is longevity, injury free..the goal this yr is to get/stay lean w/o lifting heavy..no heavy benching/squating, etc..(this yr)..I still have a desire to bench-press 500lbs.. at a safe rate of time it'll take me 2 yrs I believe to do it right..
> ---------in my mind--------
> 2a..pressing 225lbs your above average joe
> 2b..pressing 315lbs your above average joe gym goer
> 2c..pressing 405lbs your in if not tops joe elite class in your gym
> 2d..pressing 500lbs your in the top elite class of most gyms
> ...


is that you in your avatar pic?
if so what is your age. it looks great.

----------


## spywizard

you are going to love GH.. take it low and for a long time, 

48 and starting to train people for $$$ wife wants me out of the house it seems.. hahah

----------


## countrybhoy

party hard

----------


## ni4ni

> Nope. That cycle was Test prop and trnn ace. eight weeks and also clen teo weeks on two weeks off to help cut fat but that part didnt work. I did loose some fat.
> this summer I will do another cycle. test e. and tbol. 12 weeks. and clen two weeks on two weeks off.
> This year my goal is to be a little bigger but not to big. My strenght is where I want it now with out AAS. I just want to turn heads and I love that feeling while on the gear. I love feeling like a teen again with the benifet of 45 year old wisdom.


fucing A- way to go bro!!

----------


## yannick35

1: why do you choose to use AAS? Used them only once
2: What are you goals? lose fat build muscle always
3: why are these your goals? For health reasons 
4: If you have used AAS in the past did you meet you goals? No 
4a: were you happy with what became from using AAS? Yes 
5: Did you ever regret using AAS? No i wanted to see what they did

I am going to be 37 years old in June but for me its a new life right now, i injured my back upper and lower in 2001 and been in pain and chronic back pain ever since i met my current sport doctor that threats me with prolotherapy.

I have been almost pain free for 3 months now, of course not being 100% i still cant squat and deadlifts but that is ok.

I got my home gym with a real leg press, tones of weight and even a infra red sauna, i train everyday, and just love it.

Its when you have been away from what you love that you realise how much you missed it, i been weight training since the age of 13 injured myself at 29 years old and now at 36 started training again.

I enjoy every minute of it and finally with my GF we can start doing other things togheter like long bike rides, and hiking in the mountain and lots more.

I hope that no one goes true what i did but at the same time you learn to enjoy life even more and take nothing for granted

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

> is that you in your avatar pic?
> if so what is your age. it looks great.



yea thats me..that was 2 summers ago...age was 40..didnt hit wall yet..and if I recall that was test/deca and eq..low dosages too..500/test 200/deca and 200 eq..I know the eq was waaaaay low but I just threw it in there just to do so..btw, injury free at that time and a different mind set..now I hot the wall last oct-nov coming off and thats when i realized,,'damm I'm getting older'..now just gotta get smarter with diet and training...
anyways thanx for the props..

----------


## turk1968

48 years young now ,started using aas at 23 years old.I was never the most confident of people in my teens.I found that the gym was where i was the most at ease which gave me more confidence as my body improved. AAS was a natural progression after 7 years natural training and never regreted it so far.My goals were as all of us youngsters to get huge. I made it to 290 at my heaviest and loved the attention from the ladies and the confidence in daily life it gave me. I packed up training at 30 after knee surgery (6 months rehab lead to a 10 year break). Started training again at 40. In the 10 years i never trained i put the same effort into my business that i used to when i trained and have been quite sucessful ,got married ,had children all of which came i am sure from that self belief that hard training and discipline gives you. I have been back using the last 3 1/2 years after the wife fell pregnant with my youngest who is 3 years old next week.Happy with the results? probably not the first time round as you expect so much when you are young.Happy with the results this time?I am dieting at present and want to be single digit bf by the summer. When i take my youngest to tumble tots and yes i am the oldest dad and i see the other dads much younger than me then yes i am pleased of the results as some of them look like crap.I want my girls to be proud of me as i am of them and not to be the old dad on the estate.Any regrets? maybe to have trained smarter when younger as i am sure i would have got better results without the injuries.

We all know aas usage is not good for us but lots of other things in life are not either.No regrets as it changed me as a person for the better not for the worse.Goals to be leaner and fitter as i age and not so big and hopefully next year just hgh and a trt dose of test !!

Best of luck to all as we age ungracefully!!

----------


## kaju

> 1: why do you choose to use AAS? Used them only once
> 2: What are you goals? lose fat build muscle always
> 3: why are these your goals? For health reasons 
> 4: If you have used AAS in the past did you meet you goals? No 
> 4a: were you happy with what became from using AAS? Yes 
> 5: Did you ever regret using AAS? No i wanted to see what they did
> 
> I am going to be 37 years old in June but for me its a new life right now, i injured my back upper and lower in 2001 and been in pain and chronic back pain ever since i met my current sport doctor that threats me with prolotherapy.
> 
> ...


Damn shame about the injury. But congratulations on your effort to make it back. I admire people that come back like you are doing. 
You said your goal was "to burn fat and build muscle." And then went on to say You did not meet your goal. I don't know if you realize this or not but I going to tell you anyway. AAS do not burn fat. 
I do not know your personal circumstances but this may be why you did not reach your goal.
good luck on your future endeavor and keep up the good fight.

----------


## kaju

> 48 years young now ,started using aas at 23 years old.I was never the most confident of people in my teens.I found that the gym was where i was the most at ease which gave me more confidence as my body improved. AAS was a natural progression after 7 years natural training and never regretted it so far.My goals were as all of us youngsters to get huge. I made it to 290 at my heaviest and loved the attention from the ladies and the confidence in daily life it gave me. I packed up training at 30 after knee surgery (6 months rehab lead to a 10 year break). Started training again at 40. In the 10 years i never trained i put the same effort into my business that i used to when i trained and have been quite successful ,got married ,had children all of which came i am sure from that self belief that hard training and discipline gives you. I have been back using the last 3 1/2 years after the wife fell pregnant with my youngest who is 3 years old next week.Happy with the results? probably not the first time round as you expect so much when you are young.Happy with the results this time?I am dieting at present and want to be single digit bf by the summer. When i take my youngest to tumble tots and yes i am the oldest dad and i see the other dads much younger than me then yes i am pleased of the results as some of them look like crap.I want my girls to be proud of me as i am of them and not to be the old dad on the estate.Any regrets? maybe to have trained smarter when younger as i am sure i would have got better results without the injuries.
> 
> We all know aas usage is not good for us but lots of other things in life are not either.No regrets as it changed me as a person for the better not for the worse.Goals to be leaner and fitter as i age and not so big and hopefully next year just hgh and a trt dose of test !!
> 
> Best of luck to all as we age ungracefully!!


I'm with you on you and your girls. I too started over but mine was a beautiful mistake.  :Embarrased: 
I'm almost 46 and I take my five yr old daughter to parties and swimming where I have to take off my shirt. It helps to be in shape when I do this.
I want to mention Where you said "usage of AAS is not good for us."
As long as we use it responsibly and we are knowledgeable about what we are doing it will not harm us. It is those that abuse it is what has caused the media to go crazy about it and causing which hunts. I could go on and on about this but I will digress.
Take care of those girls and keep in shape so you can keep up with them.
right now I looking at being 55 - 60 yrs old when those dumb ass boys start coming around. I want to be in shape then so I can still crack there head if I need to. :Chairshot: 
or at least still intimidate them which is what will probably happen. Which brings up another goal that hasn't been mentioned. :7up: 
good luck and keep up the good fight.

----------


## Iron_Pig

Same here bro

----------


## turk1968

Kaju I will be 61 years young when my youngest is 16 so totally with you on all you say.Life is racing by now so must be enjoyed to the full at ever opportunity.

HGH and test,The fountain of youth (especially with young children!!!!!!!!)

----------


## clozto50

Ok guys great post!!! Well Im 47 and my wife is 23 and a figure competitor,so needless to say Im juicin. Actually Im in the best shape of my life,started going bald at 17 and being skinny and bald aint cool,was 160 my senior year of high school.Well now Im 220 with a 33in waist feeling like the cock of the walk.Im with you[IMG][/IMG] guys when Im on watch out.Really it comes down to your vanity factor,how far do you want to take it.Trt will make you feel better but will do little to really change your physique,thats why a SMART cucle is needed.Well here are a couple of pics,dont want you guys to think Im fulla shit.

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Larry/Desktop/pictures
/LW4_0071.jpg[/IMG]
file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Larry/Desktop/pictures/Pictures%20047.jpg

----------


## thebigguyy1

> Ok guys great post!!! Well Im 47 and my wife is 23 and a figure competitor,so needless to say Im juicin. Actually Im in the best shape of my life,started going bald at 17 and being skinny and bald aint cool,was 160 my senior year of high school.Well now Im 220 with a 33in waist feeling like the cock of the walk.Im with you[IMG][/IMG] guys when Im on watch out.Really it comes down to your vanity factor,how far do you want to take it.Trt will make you feel better but will do little to really change your physique,thats why a SMART cucle is needed.Well here are a couple of pics,dont want you guys to think Im fulla shit.
> 
> [IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Larry/Desktop/pictures
> /LW4_0071.jpg[/IMG]
> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Larry/Desktop/pictures/Pictures%20047.jpg


Checked out your pictures, and you are kickin butt at 47! Looking great!


I also read your post and I know EXACTLY how you felt In high school as I had also started to lose my hair, and my hair was the only thing I ever had going for me as I was a REALLY skinny runt at 6' 109 pounds soaking wet! 

Now, I'm about to hit 50, weighing around 260, shaved the head and now look more like a big bodybuilder/bouncer than the geeky high schooler that I pictured myself  :Smilie: 

Keep lifting and growing!


Ron III---III

----------


## clozto50

Thanks big guy,Ive lost a little more around the middle since then(tren masterone work wonders).Now your the one who looks awesome wow what a change. My question is just how much do we push it.We have both grown way beyond our genetic potential naturally. To keep growing I found I need to bump up the secret sauce and at what point does this become tough on my system.Lets face it even though we look great we aint spring chickens and hopefully we have learned a thing or two in our almost half century lol.

----------


## Iron_Pig

I was laid up in the hospitial in Germany for a year and half, went from 225 to 365 just getting fat. And feeling like crap, I got moving again and lost 79 lbs just lifting and eating right. I want to get back to were I was in mylife. Healthy and fit need to for my wife and my little one's they need me to see them off when they get out of school. And off to university.

----------


## thebigguyy1

> Thanks big guy,Ive lost a little more around the middle since then(tren masterone work wonders).Now your the one who looks awesome wow what a change. My question is just how much do we push it.We have both grown way beyond our genetic potential naturally. To keep growing I found I need to bump up the secret sauce and at what point does this become tough on my system.Lets face it even though we look great we aint spring chickens and hopefully we have learned a thing or two in our almost half century lol.


I know exactly what you mean. The mind says to go for it, but then the reality sets in. For me, I guess I am definitely my father's child..always defying convention.

I know that I have become prudent as far as getting my checkups and tests, and fortunately I have a bodybuilder-friendly doctor that has been the best with all of it.

I know after this bulk cycle and my birthday in late June I'll probably start to lean out just a little and keep a bodyweight of about 240-245 (some chores can be a bear to deal with as I had to fly on one of those little commuter planes the other day...they're too small!). Today the scale told me 269 and I'm a few weeks away from the end of this bulk cycle. 

Take care all and keep lifting!

Ron III---III

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

Hey BG...on a side note in a sense..you getting more babes now say at 269lbs-age 49..or did you get more say at age hmmm 35 or 40??..

----------


## thebigguyy1

> Hey BG...on a side note in a sense..you getting more babes now say at 269lbs-age 49..or did you get more say at age hmmm 35 or 40??..


Actually it is pretty funny. I am getting much more attention NOW (than I ever did at 35 or 40, and definitely more than when I was a skinny 20-something. 

It's kinda fun, actually.....  :Smilie: 

Ron III---III

----------


## clozto50

Amen to that,my wife said I was doofy lookin back in the day.Hey with a shaved head and muscles girls think Im in my late 30s.I just love going to the beach and havn young chics check me out and there boy friends in the long baggys with lil pot bellies gvn me the oh shit look. Thats right boys ur chic was think bad thoughts.Just love it!!!!

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

> Actually it is pretty funny. I am getting much more attention NOW (than I ever did at 35 or 40, and definitely more than when I was a skinny 20-something. 
> 
> It's kinda fun, actually..... 
> 
> Ron III---III


 Size matters......But for me this summer is nothing but leaning out,cutting and getting legs inshape....but will return to heany liftn,,ahh prolly around fall or something...anyways great size man

----------


## Mysterio1

My goals are pretty simple, I want to compete again.
I'm 45 and I had a real hard time taking weight off, I started at 253, I was really enjoying my burgers and fries. I got tired of having a hard time tying my shoes. Today I am at 219, I would like to see myself at 210 to really make some calls on what to do next.
I competed back in 96, it has been awhile, I was natural and got blown away on stage. I went on the sauce for awhile, but life got in the way. I never really took anything more then Test200 and Deca , I never really felt that I needed anymore.
I started to train with a kid that just may be a natural freak, I only wish that I had genes like that! I ended up hurting my elbows, I've always known what I can do and what I can't, I feel like a fool for letting these injuries happen, my ego clearly got in the way. I have had issues with my elbows since my early 20's. I love skullcrushers but if I don't back off I pay the price.
Anyway as I heal I am working around the injuries, things are going well.
I'm traning my way, and it's working, I have been on the lookout for guys that can hook me up gearwise, but I just don't see them. Lots of kids are on something?, they are huge, and very strong. I'll get around to asking one of them.
I really think I want to cycle again.

Jon

----------


## kaju

Allot of you guys are onto what I'm talking about. As I was saying when I was in my twenties I wanted to be as big as possible. today i want to stay or maintain what I have. as some of you were stating - at what point do we say OK how much is to much. we have to face our mortality. When I was in my twenties I felt I could conquer the world. Today I just want to maintain my place in the world. I feel that the juice helps me in that regard. when I'm on it and doing a moderate cycle I feel like a teenager again. I feel like a teenager with all my wisdom of being 45 years old. :7up:

----------


## clozto50

tru dat when Im on I I feel like well lets just say its attitude.Not like tough guy but like thats right Im lookn good and the 25 yr old chicks are like damn he looks great.Love going to the beach and shown my quads off,especially to the skinny young guys who never do legs.Yes its all about maintaning now which isnt difficult really.I believe safe cycles then trt doses are the way to go.I plan on lookn good well into my 60s.

----------


## clozto50

I just loved this post,thought I would bring it back!!!!

----------


## WiBballer

1: why do you choose to use AAS? I've always been slender, wanted to add more muscle before I was too old.

2: What are you goals? Be in better shape than most my age so that I can continue to enjoy life to the fullest

3: why are these your goals? I enjoy being fit, active and competitive

4: If you have used AAS in the past did you meet you goals? Didn't start until I was almost 40, I've met my goals since I started

4a: were you happy with what became from using AAS? Hell yeah

5: Did you ever regret using AAS? Only when I got a seizure letter

----------


## gigabitbucket

1: why do you choose to use AAS? Started in high school, most all on the football team were engaging in the life, thought I was going to be a pro. 

2: What are you goals? feeling good and going for my "second" black belt, need to kick all the 20 somethings butts. lol!

3: why are these your goals? Feeling good.

4: If you have used AAS in the past did you meet you goals? No, always want more. In all aspects of my life. 

4a: were you happy with what became from using AAS? More than!

5: Did you ever regret using AAS? Not for a second.

----------


## glover

Hey Kaju, 

Thought I would let you know my answers since I pretty much fit in the same boat. 

1: why do you choose to use AAS? 
Started after just turning 19yrs a football player friend of mine along with a doctor friend and I were all taking together. I thought if the doc was doing it why not. Took various AAS till I was 23. Of course I wanted to be Arnold but life got in the way so quit all AAS. That was in 1985 when I quit.

2: What are you goals?
Goals now are to have that 20 year old body again. It kinda of culminated after rotator cuff surgery. Since that I have also had tennis elbow repaired. So I needed some help in building my foundation back. I never stopped training. But as you can imagine the size and strength slowly dwindled after 20 years. I was down to 180lbs, but I was fit. But I was never big. My biggest at 23 yrs was 210lbs. Was always strong could BP 400lbs in competition when I weighed 200lbs. Competed in bodybuilding once but blew the timing. Did not know enough about peaking. 

3: why are these your goals?
Look good and feel good about how I look. They seem more important now that I have achieved them. So I will most likely maintain. 

4: If you have used AAS in the past did you meet you goals?
No, but they were not realistic and I did not know how to achieve them.

4a: were you happy with what became from using AAS?
Not unhappy, Had good times and bad but I do not think AAS made a huge impact on me as a teenager. However, now I am very happy using. I have transformed my body and cannot believe how different I look compared to the average 46 year old. Me in my avatar. I have dropped BF and added muscle. I strive for a lean muscular look. 

5: Did you ever regret using AAS?
Yes, Wish I had not used at such an early age. No regrets now though.

----------


## mperk

> 4a: were you happy with what became from using AAS?
> Not unhappy, Had good times and bad but I do not think AAS made a huge impact on me as a teenager. However, now I am very happy using. I have transformed my body and cannot believe how different I look compared to the average 46 year old. Me in my avatar. *I have dropped BF and added muscle.* I strive for a lean muscular look.


Hey Glove Man - seen u before on the forums & you are ripped for any age - esp 46! I'm almost 50 and have done 3 cycles - the usual beginner ones. What is your current favorite? I'm considering Tren & test next to get more lean & add muscle.

thanks old man! J/k

----------


## mperk

1: why do you choose to use AAS? I'm almost middle age and my natty test is down, so the boost is great. Plus the results are awsome and i totally feel like 25 again on cycle. And it helps 1000% with mood too - "sense of well being"
2: What are you goals? Goals is to get in great shape look & be more muscular, strong, set a good example for my kids (Being in shape that is) Compete in a masters competition soon and not embarass myself...
3: why are these your goals? I think about my dad and how he kept in excellent shape till he was 90 and i want tto do that too. I want to be vibrant and engaged right up til the end and not be the old man looking for a chair in the shade or a corner of the couch.
4: If you have used AAS in the past did you meet you goals? Yes & no - Got lots stronger and more lean, 27% to 15% but am stuck at 15 and want to hit 10...
4a: were you happy with what became from using AAS? Yes with everything but the bacne and that sense of being short of breathe (maybe related to higher blood pressure)
5: Did you ever regret using AAS? No - only regret is that I didn't do it when i was 40! LOL

----------


## glover

Thanks, Mperk. I have done prop/tren and it was good. My favorite cycle is prop/npp/var. But I think I need some variety now. I have ordered some enthanate. Not sure what else I might try. But I don't like to gain a lot of water weight.

----------


## mperk

> Thanks, Mperk. I have done prop/tren and it was good. My favorite cycle is prop/npp/var. But I think I need some variety now. I have ordered some enthanate. Not sure what else I might try. But I don't like to gain a lot of water weight.


Cool - Thanks for the info Glover. I am looking at Tren Ace/TestP next or I might do another deca / Test C - I want to add some mass but also want to get from 15% to 10 % in the next year. Tough to figure out 'cause my body reacts totally different to dieting now than it did 10, 20 years ago. For some reason it thinks that I need these love handles (maybe I do atm, to keep my pants up - lol but I'd be happy to "downsize...)

im going to try for TRT again with a new doc in a few weeks - last one said "suk it up - you don't need test at your age...." Yeah, right (asshole)!

----------


## TITANIUM

> As we age and hit mid life, our goals change from what our goals were when we were 20. When I was 20 My goals (aside from my career) were to be the world heavy weight boxer looking like Arnold Schwarzenegger. 25 years later I'm glad I did not follow the path to be the world heavy weight champion. I did stay in the gym the past 25 year and I never looked like Arnold. Today I just what to maintain my health and keep some strength and - YES I WILL ADMIT IT !!! I want to look good.
> 
> This brings me to my question. I would like to hear from everyone in the above 40 forum what they have to say about these questions.
> 
> 1: why do you choose to use AAS?
> 2: What are you goals?
> 3: why are these your goals?
> 4: If you have used AAS in the past did you meet you goals?
> 4a: were you happy with what became from using AAS?
> ...





AAS are unbelievable!I am 44, and my goals are pretty much the same as yours.

Training with titanium knees isn't so bad. Sh*t just happens.

I used to cross train, BB with professional bike racing.

Now, that is the only exercise I can do with them.I had bigger thighs from that, than I ever got from squatting.

They got mad huge and ripped.

Trained only twice a week, but hammered them.

I think I am going to look at TRT soon.I hate feeling old.

----------


## lovbyts

Im 46, my goal when I was in my 20 was to sleep with 2 girls at once. Accomplished several times thanks to the first wife.  :Smilie: 
My goals in my 30 was stay married, didnt work.
My goals as I hit 40 was to sleep with 3 girls at once. Accomplished a couple times now.
My new goal is to sleep with 4+ at the same time before I get married again. LOL

Also to get BIG and shredded before I hit 50 and before/during my 30th year reunion.

----------


## bass

dude cut down the testosterone in-take. LOL....

Okay for me, i am 49 and my answers to the questions are,

1: why do you choose to use AAS? to bulk up and get strong.

2: What are you goals? to look and feel great.

3: why are these your goals? i refuse to look like an average 49 year old guy, and to look good for my wife.

4: If you have used AAS in the past did you meet you goals? i haven't used them yet!

4a: were you happy with what became from using AAS? n/a

5: Did you ever regret using AAS? n/a

----------


## ScotchGuard

1: why do you choose to use AAS?
I've always been curious about AAS but never thought seriously about until last year when I was 49. After 35 years of training I had maxed out my natural potential and I wanted to see what AAS would do for me. I was most interested in HGH (been on for 13 months) because my joints started hurting. Now I have a lot less pain in my joints and I feel GREAT.

2: What are you goals?
I just wanna feel healthy, live a fulfilling life. I want to look good and have lots of energy so I can play with my kids.

3: why are these your goals?
Chemically, I'm a different man then when I was 30. At 10 I just wanted to see a Playboy picture, at 20 I just wanted to see the real thing, at 30 I wanted to make money, at 40 I wanted to see my kids high school games, at 50 I'm ready to see my kids graduate from college. I can see how I've changed over time.

4: If you have used AAS in the past did you meet you goals?
Yes, sustanon 250, dbol , HGH is a powerful combo. It was an amazing experience.

4a: were you happy with what became from using AAS?
Yep, no regrets. My workout partner got a divorce just before we started our cycle together. His ex took him to the cleaners. It was painful to watch. He morale was in the shitter. We decided to do the cycle together to get his mind off his life. I tell you what, he became a different man after he lost 20lbs of fat and gained 25lbs of muscles. It was awesome to see him transform.

5: Did you ever regret using AAS?
I've done one cycle and waiting to do my second. For now, NOPE I'm happy as a clam.

----------


## bjohnson1968

What a great read!!! 
Props to all!!!!

Well I'm 42 as of last Saturday I have yet to cycle been training now 6 yrs religiously
I started in the gym in my teen but life, career, my son and goals for him unregretably took the place of mine. Let me talk about my son for a little. He's now 18 senior in high school awesome athlete in football and wrestling. We visit college tomorrow football coach calls him all the time not to mention his very intelligent. This kid started in the gym at 14 up at 6 while all the other kids were still huging there pillows. Strong hes a freakin beast in the gym. Anyway I wont ramble just proud as hell

For me I have decided to take the plunge into the darks side. I injured myself last summer when I fell off a ladder at work. layed me up for a few months. lost a lot of wgt and strength. That I can recover from with hardwork its the aches and pains for me that I cant deal with. I mean its nothing more than the every day aches but my layoff surely has made me notice them much more. I've currently got my wgt back up to 205 most ever was 215. Im at 12% bf and diet to a T 

My goal is to add 15- 20 lbs of lean muscle mass and feel that fountain of youth

Peace to All

----------


## gcguiness

Thanks to all the above members, reading the responses is an education in itself. Many responses are inline with myself and appreciate the input..

----------


## NVR2BIG1

Yes, my goals have definitely changed. My entire outlook on life has changed. I started meeting guys older than myself who went down the path I was heading, and that path led to usually 3 things, #1- losing their family and/or jobs #2-dealing shit so they could run as much GH and juice as they felt they needed #3- isolating themselves from everything and living in a self made ****ing cave. I tried to be such a perfectionist all the time that everything else in my life suffered. Well **** all that shit, I'm done with that part of my life. My goals now are my stock portfolio, doing things with my family and going on vacations, and enhancing my career and trying to constantly educate myself. This is probably my last run at an all out bulking routine, at 5'9" and almost 260 lbs normal things become tough. And I'm smart enough to know all of this weight isn't good on my heart. So I'm most likely going to taper down on the dosages, work more on staying in shape and conditioned, even if it means 40 lbs less. I have been doing this shit for 15 yrs now, every yr gaining/losing/obsessing, and this is it, I've had enough. 


Funny thing is, once I decided to step back and not give a shit so much thats when I started getting even bigger and stronger. I started looking into "Heavy Duty" training and reading about Mike Mentzer. Mike was a very smart individual, and his training system has worked excellent for my goals, and its allowed me to get more done in my life than I once thought possible. I've taken all of my discipline and drive from bodybuilding, and put it into getting ahead in life instead. Let me tell you guys, once you can train your mind to do that you feel unstoppable. You start looking at everything like a 500 lb deadlift you need to get!! work, promotions, money, family, your future. My training style is more like as twist between Heavy duty and DC, a little more frequent than regular Heavy Duty but still 2 days off for every 1 day on. Brief 30 min cardio sessions on many off days. I love it

----------


## njviking

> What a great read!!! 
> Props to all!!!!
> 
> Well I'm 42 as of last Saturday I have yet to cycle been training now 6 yrs religiously
> I started in the gym in my teen but life, career, my son and goals for him unregretably took the place of mine. Let me talk about my son for a little. He's now 18 senior in high school awesome athlete in football and wrestling. We visit college tomorrow football coach calls him all the time not to mention his very intelligent. This kid started in the gym at 14 up at 6 while all the other kids were still huging there pillows. Strong hes a freakin beast in the gym. Anyway I wont ramble just proud as hell
> 
> For me I have decided to take the plunge into the darks side. I injured myself last summer when I fell off a ladder at work. layed me up for a few months. lost a lot of wgt and strength. That I can recover from with hardwork its the aches and pains for me that I cant deal with. I mean its nothing more than the every day aches but my layoff surely has made me notice them much more. I've currently got my wgt back up to 205 most ever was 215. Im at 12% bf and diet to a T 
> 
> My goal is to add 15- 20 lbs of lean muscle mass and feel that fountain of youth
> ...



same here bjohnson. i turned 42 two months ago and have never tried gear. been working out since HS and always got jealous when I saw someone smaller than me that worked out 1/3 the amount of time I did and they got bigger and stronger much faster.

still at it 5 days a week but at 42 now and 2 teenage boys Im just tired. body isnt like it use to be and cant recover like the ole days. so i too am giving my first cycle a try as soon as my gear gets here.

good luck and lets chat and see how we progress. im really stoked and cant wait.

----------


## scorpion62

Hi guys Iam 47 havent cycled as yet ,just sorted my gear out.WHY? Did I start this simple old age freaks me out when I see old guys shuffling about I just dont wont to be like this,also to hear people say oh you have the middle age spread no way 40 odds and fat.So yes I wont to look good no I wont to look f***ing great so at 47 I will do anything that I have to.

----------


## bjohnson1968

BUMP!!!! This is such a great read for this forum I just want to keep it going

----------


## arky

I LOVE THESE FORUMS !!! 
Guys I'm new here(my first post ) 
45 yrs. old i got a grown kid, a senior and a 5th grader. I never taken any kind of drugs I looked at AAS about 25 yrs ago but was to scared to mess with it. but know that father time is getting me. I think I'm ready to fight back a little harder.
The problem I'm having is finding what i want 
I want to start with HGH (jintropin) but don't know were to get it.
ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED.

----------


## kaju

> I LOVE THESE FORUMS !!! 
> Guys I'm new here(my first post ) 
> 45 yrs. old i got a grown kid, a senior and a 5th grader. I never taken any kind of drugs I looked at AAS about 25 yrs ago but was to scared to mess with it. but know that father time is getting me. I think I'm ready to fight back a little harder.
> The problem I'm having is finding what i want 
> I want to start with HGH (jintropin) but don't know were to get it.
> ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED.


You got into trouble asking for sorces on another thread. This is a rule to never be broken here. I friendly warning to you before you gert banned.

I think you should do a little more research before you jump into anything. another friendly advice.

I know your new here so we will give you some slack. come back stick to the rules and ask your questions we will be glad to help.

----------

